# German Shepherd Mating Question



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone who knows about GSD bloodlines, any comments on this potential breeding? I dont know much about GSD's at all...

appreciate any info.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=739384&modir=543011


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Joby, I like the bottom half but I can't say anything about the top half.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude I thought looking at the top half the "Geefacker" my first thought was - I was curious if this was a k-9 version of that movie "Meet The Parents" with Gaylord Fauker hahahhahaha

Gay Fuaker bllahahaha  Santos Geefacker hahahahha


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

On a serious note I did not recognize any of the top half at all and the bottom half I did not recognize anything till 3rd and 4th generations. No line breeding. 

If it were me just looking at the pedigree and not the dogs - I would not buy anything form this If I were just looking at the pedigree.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Well its got xato,fero, that yoschy or how ever you spell the dogs dam name sitting four generations back so its got to be a bad ass dog=P~, hell couldnt tell ya but its got to be bad ass though with this many dogs sitting this far back ( just joking ), but I'm sure theres folks that are thinking it because they have these dogs 4 generations back. Its kinda like some of the folks that buy dutch dogs and think its going to be a bad ass because they got so and so four generations back:-sbut really dont know a whole lot about the first three generations. My question to these folks is what are you hoping for and what are you hoping to accomplish with these well known dogs sitting generations and generations in the back, shouldn't you be a little bit more on your game with what the first two or three generations bring to the table, just some food for thought. If you dont know at least ask and if they seem unsure themselves ( go figure ), then research it and see what comes up, then buy the dog / pup if the info suffices to justify the breeding ( as far as the genetic make up part of the breeding puzzle gos ) or purchase of the lines, just some more food for thought.:-({|=


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know both dogs, the male is basically an untrained farm dog, imported with a BH a looong time ago, but he is rock solid. and a beast on the sleeve, civil to boot. 

I am still waiting to verify the dogs name..I am pretty sure this dog is him though..his name is Finn now...

The female is my SCH decoys dog. I have worked her a lot, and I like her.

I never heard of Geefacker either, asked about the Kennel on here before and Sandra King knew of them...most of the dogs are mink and fero free...and not advertised.

There are almost 1000 Geefacker dogs on PDB, to my surprise...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/kennel/9268.html

Thanks for the input, any info is appreciated.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I know both dogs, the male is basically an untrained farm dog, imported with a BH a looong time ago, but he is rock solid. and a beast on the sleeve, civil to boot.
> 
> I am still waiting to verify the dogs name..I am pretty sure this dog is him though..his name is Finn now...
> 
> ...


Just a assumption but if theres close to 1000 of them I would assume there might be doing something right, dont know though. If you like the parents which you obviously know to and if you can find out a little more about maybe grandparents and what not from the owners or find out where they got there dogs from and so forth and so on, I guess you would have to make that educated purchase being that your the one thats there looking at them Joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Just a assumption but if theres close to 1000 of them I would assume there might be doing something right, dont know though. If you like the parents which you obviously know to and if you can find out a little more about maybe grandparents and what not from the owners or find out where they got there dogs from and so forth and so on, I guess you would have to make that educated purchase being that your the one thats there looking at them Joby.


Yeah I know...The kennel does not advertise and has no website, but I have been told they are a very well known kennel of older lines, but you know how that goes..

I am not really worried about taking one, just wanted to see what others would think of the pedigree, since I do not know much about them...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

J. what is wrong with u, get in yr suit work the dogs, F peds and F flash websites.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Must be old lines on the top side Joby or lines no longer used or available and that spikes an interest as to why not?For me i like the sounds of old blood and im not discounting them cause they maybe some excellent blood not easily obtained, and by just going off pedigrees there is a lot of titled dogs and BSP competators and you sound happy with the parents.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

vom Geefacker I know of. There have been many of them competing at Schutzhund trials over the years and also used to breed from by serious breeders.

Before I search further I would like to know how Pius Geefacker who first competed at BSP in 1995 could father a litter today??

I know that with a Kennel that has produced many litters, the names are often repeated but if you look at Santos' SZ number 2121604 and those of his "parents" there is something amiss. I can hardly believe that Queen vom Geefacker, litter day 1995, is capable of producing Santos!!

Maybe I've got the wrong end of the stick but it seems fishy.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

It does seem odd

From what i read pius is not siring a litter he would be the grandfather but even still it would make them old to be producing litters.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

brad robert said:


> It does seem odd
> 
> From what i read pius is not siring a litter he would be the grandfather but even still it would make them old to be producing litters.


But he's supposed to have sired the "Santos litter" and if you look at Pius' SZ number and Santos' SZ number, there have been a great number of dogs registered in between.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I know that with a Kennel that has produced many litters, the names are often repeated but if you look at Santos' SZ number 2121604 and those of his "parents" there is something amiss. I can hardly believe that Queen vom Geefacker, litter day 1995, is capable of producing Santos!!
> 
> Maybe I've got the wrong end of the stick but it seems fishy.


It would make her 7yrs old when she had the litter with Santos.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

+ 10 years - Queen vom Geefacker was born 1995 if she's still alive, that is.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

It say's Santo's was born 11. March 2003 on his pedigree


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, you're right. I didn't look at Santos' age. I assumed he was a young dog.

Some of the dogs in his pedigree, Teuchelwald, Junge Hansen, Busecker Schloss, Körbelbach, etc. are good working dogs. There is also a good number of VA dogs (show dogs) in there too.

Pius took part in the BSP 1998 but haven't seen anything more of him since. A good number of the working line dogs are still working at 10 - no problems with jumps etc.

Once again, my apologies.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The dam, who composes most of the recognizable lines, is linebred 3-5,5 on Fero. What you may not have recognized, is that the Geefacker sire is linebred 3-5 on Sagus vom Busecker Schloß, son of Greif and used quite a bit in the Tiekerhook bloodlines. It's an interesting hint at the possible goals in the Geefacker breeding program.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> vom Geefacker I know of. There have been many of them competing at Schutzhund trials over the years and also used to breed from by serious breeders.
> 
> Before I search further I would like to know how Pius Geefacker who first competed at BSP in 1995 could father a litter today??
> 
> ...


Gillian I WILL be consulting you with my next ped research. I don't have that kind of attention to detail LOL.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> The dam, who composes most of the recognizable lines, is linebred 3-5,5 on Fero. What you may not have recognized, is that the Geefacker sire is linebred 3-5 on Sagus vom Busecker Schloß, son of Greif and used quite a bit in the Tiekerhook bloodlines. It's an interesting hint at the possible goals in the Geefacker breeding program.


Daryl, thanks. If you have the time, can you pllllleeease elaborate on the hint?

I looked at a ton of those geefacker dogs, and saw a lot of dogs that I havfe no clue about...I have read in several places on the net that Geefacker uses the "older" west lines. I imagine all lines are "older" in some fashion, I just took it to mean more breedings from dogs that are not as well known, or proliferated on a really large scale..

I have gotten a little feedback elsewhere, from people that have said they have seen some really serious type dogs from Geefacker, and others that said large dogs, and other things...
there are alot of different dogs in the pedigrees I looked at...I am 95% sure the male is Santos, now called Finn...still waiting for verification.

I know both dogs, and yes they are older dogs...Neither has been bred before to my knowledge. My friend wanted to get at least one litter out of his female, as she is the youngest female he has, he still has Tweenie (Felony's mother). And also wanted a litter out of the Geefacker Male, as he is old as dirt now too...The goal is Dual purpose, I think it is a good shot.

For anyone who is concerned, the female whelped naturally with no problems and is doing fine with the litter.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I recognize a lot of dogs on the mother side, good, slid dogs there, but have no clue on the father side f the equation. A big roll of the dice, it seems.

Sorry I couldn't help more. I'd pass on this, too many variables.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nice video of Pius on working-dog.eu


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Daryl, thanks. If you have the time, can you pllllleeease elaborate on the hint?


Well, not knowing the first thing about Geefacker kennels, I see this breeding is a cross of Greif lines with Fero lines, a favored combination of Koos Hassing of Tiekerhook kennels. Sagus is from Alfred Hahn, owner of the kennel vom Busecker Schloss and a great influence in Koos Hassing's breeding philosophy. Sagus has produced numerous BSP competitors (16 I think), and is a notable sire in the pedigrees of many Police and Sport dogs.

Though I don't know anything about the parents of this litter you're looking at, I personally wouldn't let the pedigree dissuade me in terms of working ability, and would think it possibly worthwhile to investigate further in terms of genetic health.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

At least there seems to be longevity and whelping and producing litters at a later age seems no problems that a good point.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

> I am still waiting to verify the dogs name..I am pretty sure this dog is him though..his name is Finn now....


So, did you find out yet? I don't even see the point of starting a topic on pedigree opinions, if you can't be reasonably sure of the pedigree in the first place.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I know I got the litter date wrong of Santos but the time it took me to search the dogs on the pedigree.

I think I'll use a remote control taser on long distance if Joby has got the wrong dog !!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I know I got the litter date wrong of Santos but the time it took me to search the dogs on the pedigree.
> 
> I think I'll use a remote control taser on long distance if Joby has got the wrong dog !!


yeah I sure hope I got it right... wouldn't want anyone to waste any time on here


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hypocrite :lol:


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a Bastin dau. & she is serious civil naturally. I got her at three yrs. old she tracks great, excellent hunt drives balanced but dominant. She was being trained in Belgium before being bred to KNPV dog they found difficulty training her to sleeve, wanted the decoy. Bastin's brother also has produced well in EU plus you can't beat Bastin's working record. Always V in protection at highest competition. Owned by Gary Hanrahan. Geefacker is pretty well known, older kennel breeding nice dogs. As Gillian said older dogs & lines. My bitches litter mates are on tough side also three which I have personally worked for Personal protection, they're why I accepted her. JMO


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So what 50, 50 whether you should or shouldn't, what u gonna do Joby. i only ask to see the decision making process of the experienced people, it will help newbs entering the market trying to figure out all the info.

I think this is a classic problem anyone can find themselves in so very educational to see how it goes, i would expect Joby to make a good call, smart people have given differing opinions.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

no need to taze me from afar 

Dog's name is Santos, and it was him...LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gee, am I glad, I've only tazed from near to \\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Seriously, what I've read about the Geefacker dogs and bitches, it could be a good breeding. However, I'm not a breeder but I've not heard anything negative about Geefacker dogs so far.


----------

